# help with parts for my 95 audi s6 c4



## ineedmny (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a 95 s6 I am trying to make really nice this is pretty much my first Audi and i need help  I need a front bumper a power steering hose. Its a 5 cylinder 20v turbo if if anyone can help with some Q n A please contact me thanks


----------



## 4AudiQ (Mar 22, 2010)

You might want to check out this forum:
http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4s6/
Also:
http://motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=30698&start=50


----------

